# Lights, camera, action ....!



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Well having used the van recently not on hooky uppy and in winter I have come to the conclusion our lighting at the front of the van is sadly lacking. We have spotlights but they suck the juice and am not a spotlight fan.

I have a hand held strip of LED lights like a bit of a torch type thingy and that gives great light so Russell suggested maybe some lanterns like the windy uppy ones but would like something can not bang me head on when I stand up but gives enough light to read and not worry about sucking the battery. 

Any ideas?

Thanks in great anticipation cos I like a bit of anticipation in my life.

Greenie


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Seriously, if it's just for reading have you thought of a head torch, there are wind up ones now.

Knowing your jocular nature and posts I wasn't sure whether to suggest this as I now have a picture of someone in short red dress, high heels and a head torch!!

Jan


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooh that's worth a thought. Might get my pa to put some hooks around and hang the lanterns. It's not often we would use them though perhaps just putting them on the table would be enough.

Ha! jocular now am liking that word!

I don't always wear high heels and short red dresses sometimes I change them to blue!

Greenie


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I know that you are not keen on spotlights but a couple of the new warm-white 6W (=50W) LED MR16 lamps shining from two different angles give a lot of shadow-free light for reading.

I am going to experiment with these to see if they will tolerate the higher than 12V DC that is present in the MH.

http://www.lustrumlight.co.uk/Led_MR16/Power_Led_Bulb_3x2_Watt_12_Volt_warm_white

We have fitted literally hundreds of them (12VDC & 240V AC) in the hotel where I work.

At the moment I have the surface mount type of LED lamps, they are OK, not as directional and not as powerful though.

Incidentally the fittings I used were designed for MR11 (30mm) lamps but the MR16 (50mm dia) fit perfectly.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Now I am not an electrician but my pa is and fitting these LED's drops the voltage and they don't work on our van - have tried it and he's right. 

Currently the spotlights are too bright and get very hot - in our last hymer we had flourescents under the cupboards and these were brill but don't want them to show really.

Greenie


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

*flour*escents???

I have never heard of farinaceous lamps!!!!


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

If you have halogen lights installed in your van it would be helpful if you replaced them with LED replacements you'll find that for each halogen lamp you can have 8 led's and use the same power, if I recall one led lamp uses 100mA compared with the halogen lamp which used 800mA that would save some current, the voltage will stay the same its the current you need to reduce, for reading I find them fine to read by. I hope that helps you


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Never heard of them Pippin sorry - I might just go to a shop and have a look around.

Clive thanks very much but as I said fitting them causes them not to work.

Greenie


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

greenasthegrass said:


> Never heard of them Pippin sorry - I might just go to a shop and have a look around.
> 
> Clive thanks very much but as I said fitting them causes them not to work.
> 
> Greenie


Hiya greenie,

If LED's do not work when you fit them then you have the wrong polarity. Swop the 2 wires over and they should work.

They have had electricity for nearly 10 years in Leeds, so I thought you would have a bit more knowledge. :lol:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We found exactly the same,the cab end of the van was a bit gloomy especially in winter,as Sharon likes to read in the cab whilst I watch the tele I have fitted 2 strips of led lights.

They are the self adhesive type and I got them from CAK Tanks for about £40,not cheap but really effective and take minimal current from the leisure battery,I will try and find you a link later.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

These are brilliant! and bright. Use less than 1 amp of power. 1.2 ntr long, 150 leds, 12v or mains. I bought one and fitted it. Since then friends have asked me to get them one. I have now obtained 10 for various people.
LED AWNING LIGHT


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Found the CAK tanks link

http://www.caktanks.com/files/cak_c...tions/68-76_CAK_2010_LED_Lighting_Section.pdf

If you scroll down to page 70 it's this one









I bought the 2x50 cms with 30 LED's,best thing about them is you can stick them where you like,I have put one over the dome area and one under the pelmet for the curtain track which enables Sharon to read comfortably in the cab seats.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

aw fanx chaps thats the bees knees!

Swapping over the bulbs lowers the something and they don't work - its a euro thing apparently. 

Greenie


----------



## waggy3 (Jun 24, 2008)

greenasthegrass,
i,m falling in love again. 
withyour avatar/.
do not tell my wife pretty,pretty please.
roy


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

waggy3 said:


> greenasthegrass,
> i,m falling in love again.
> withyour avatar/.
> do not tell my wife pretty,pretty please.
> roy


- I'll second that but would prefer Betty Page :wink:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I bought a couple of led AA battery powered tiny table lamps from the local "factory shop" a few months ago. £1.99 each - hook em, hang em, stand em - perfick


----------

